

Benford's Law - rkaplan
http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/march52012/index.html

======
dirklloyd
Nice explanation of the log, nice graphics. I did this for lulz on some data
at work once with a python script and (pearson's also) and I got 'oh dear
these are not the results you were looking for' lol

